# Toshiba Satellit P100 öffnen



## Mirko81 (13. September 2010)

*Toshiba Satellit P100 öffnen*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe einen Laptop von meinem Kumpel bekommen den ich wieder fit machen soll.
Softwaretechnisch habe ich mein bestes gegeben und soweit wäre auch alles erledigt.Mein Problem ist die 7900GS.
Mit Temperaturen von 75-80 Grad im Normalbetrieb und 95-100 Grad beim zocken, die auf jeden Fall noch steigen würde wenn sie nicht runtergetaktet werden würde ist mit Sicherheit zu hoch.
Denke mal das alles vollgestaubt ist. 
Das Notebook hatte ich schon fast komplett offen, nur in der oberen rechten Ecke hält das Notebook zusammen.
Ich verzweifel gerade.

Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## loop (13. September 2010)

*AW: Toshiba Satellit P100 öffnen*

Wahrscheinlich klemmt nur so eine Falz. Ich nehme mal an, du musst die gesamte Bodenwanne entfernen?
Hilfreich wären vllt auch 2, 3 Bilder^^


----------



## littledevil85ds (30. September 2010)

*AW: Toshiba Satellit P100 öffnen*

Schau mal unter Taking apart Toshiba laptops and notebooks. DIY guides. Disassembly instructions.

Da wird Dir weitergeholfen ^^


----------

